# Where are you from?



## Proudspirit (Jun 9, 2009)

Maybe when you joined you said a bit about yourself and where you lived but as lots of new people inc myself, thought a little update would be good. 


I'm Julie, 45, married to Wayne, 1 daughter Valentina aged 17, she is doing "a" levels at 6th form. 

We live in a village on the outskirts of Stoke on Trent but i am originally from Macclesfield in Cheshire. 

I work for myself running the local Tumble Tots groups. 

Don't really have hobbies apart from visiting my family in Australia but that is a need rather than a hobby. 

Was diagnosed with Type 2 in May 09, diet only. 

What about you? go into as much or as little detail as you want!

Julie x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 9, 2009)

ok, I'm Sam, 20 years old (very almost 21 ooooo)

currently at the end of a 3 year BA degree in archaeology at winchester university and looking for employment in the archaeology sector - hard manual labour FTW! But that's only if I pass these exams tomorrow eep! Originally (well, originally from Germany but I'm an army brat so...) from norfolk but the parents currently reside in Wiltshire, near devizes.

Will be moving in a few short weeks to somewhere, (i have no idea where XD) with my gorgeous fiance Matt


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

For those who don't know, I'm Alan, 50 years old, diagnosed May '08 with Type 1. Currently married to the internationally renowned singer/songwriter Kate Bush. Born in Yorkshire but now living in sunny (well, not so much today!) Southampton. Degree in Russian Language and Literature, but have worked in computer software for the past 25 years, since the end of the Cold War

_note: not all of the above may be true..._


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

im mike. 30 this year (july and not looking forward to it) not married but have 2 kids matthew 6 and chloe 4 (known as spud and princess to me). diagnosed type 1 over 9 years ago while in the army. spent a lot of time travelling and i currently work in the close protection sector.


----------



## carolyn (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi I'm Carolyn, I am 56 nearly that heinz variety. I own a guest house in Bridlington East Yorkshire. I am married to Brian. I have a son who is 36, I have 2 grandchildren Jordan who is 9 and Charley who is 3, I also have another granddaughter just waiting to be born (due yesterday) I used to be head chef at a very large prison ( the one which had Ian huntley in) I also was head chef at a large home for people with mental illnesses. I come from Guernsey in the Channel Islands and try to visit my family as often as I can. Hobbies well there's the cooking side or I love to travel but not had much chance of that over the last 6 years since doing the guest house, I also love DARTS DARTS AND MORE DARTS, to watch and play, Tony O' Shea stays with me when he come to play here. I have a toy poodle called Tinkerbelle and an english blue cat called smokey.  Diagnosed type 2 Jan 1990, 5 jabs a day.
________
FETISH VIDEOS


----------



## randomange (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm Angie, 25, diagnosed type 1 in 1988, so I don't really remember *not* being diabetic!

I'm originally from Glasgow, but I've been living in Cambridge for the last three years, where I'm doing a PhD in biochemistry.


----------



## sueneil (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi I'm Sue I am 41 years old and have been Type 1 for 39 of these years. I am from Buckinghamshire from a little village called Stewkley but now live in Milton Keynes. I am a nurse


----------



## Corrine (Jun 9, 2009)

And I'm Corrine, nearly 46 (no, I dont believe it either).  Live in Sutton, single, no pets, work in occupational psychology.  Diagnosed type 2 Sept 2008 and currently managing with diet and exercise.  Love F1, Rugby and running and like to explore.


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm Nikki 24, living in London, originally from Oxford. I was diagnosed with MODY 9 years ago, and am on basal bolus.


----------



## carolyn (Jun 9, 2009)

sueneil said:


> Hi I'm Sue I am 41 years old and have been Type 1 for 39 of these years. I am from Buckinghamshire from a little village called Stewkley but now live in Milton Keynes. I am a nurse



Hi Sue, We move up here from Milton Keynes, lived at Shenley Brook End. Miss my house.
________
BODY SCIENCE


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi, 

I'm Ross, 32 - note to Mike, don't worry about turning 30 it passes pdq!

Born & bred SW London, but trying to move out of the smoke at the mo. 
Live with wife and 2 demanding cats!
Only been playing at the D game since end of last year so still learning lots!


----------



## sweetsatin (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi i'm Anita 50 years young, only been type2 since April 09 diet controlled.
Origanally from Nottingham, but have lived on the Isle of Wight for 3 years now. I have 4 Daughters all grown up & live miles away from me in Derbyshire, i am  also a grandma 
I am living with my partner Keith & have a lovely ruby Cavalier dog named Jasper.
I have been in the care world since 1986 Psychiatric, Geriatric, & General nursing, i damaged my back due to lifting in the work i did so i now work  supporting adults with learning difficulties.
I have a diploma in Private investigation & currently at the end of my Criminology course, & hoping to become a Magistrate in the near future.
I did enjoy playing golf but due to back probs i no longer play
i like to make Greeting cards in my spare time instead


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 9, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Ross, 32 - note to Mike, don't worry about turning 30 it passes pdq!
> 
> ...



cheers ross  just hate it that im not gonna be a 20 something guy. did the same when i lost my teens hehehehehehehe


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 9, 2009)

well enjoy your 29+1 birthday when it happens pal.
If nothing else an excuse for a paaaaartie!


----------



## katie (Jun 9, 2009)

My name is Katie and I feel like i'm at an AA meeting! I'm 23, from Bournemouth and ive just finished at Bournemouth university doing a computing degree.  I'm going travelling soon and I can't wait!  Ive been diabetic for 5 years.


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

im steff 26 from newcastle been diagnosed since feb 09 have 1 young boy 7 year old and have lived with my partner just under 10 years


----------



## Einstein (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm me, board comedian (part time, like to job share...), sorry, David, 40, type 1 since 2001, wrongly put as type 2 by stereo type.

Retired from the legal profession two years ago on the basis of ill health (deafness), have my hearing dog designate currently on intensive assessment this week and who knows on 16 weeks training from Monday - looking forward to having him back qualified, so we can go EVERYWHERE together 

I live in Wiltshire, moved here from Oxford 14 years ago, grew up in Lancashire.

Erm any more PM me, because I can't recall what else there is to write!


----------



## nickie (Jun 9, 2009)

Im Nickie. wish i was turning 30 but im 41, have 2 children James & Aisling. Originally from Hackney now live in Reigate, Surrey. I work at a guest house near Gatwick, i do their books during the day and reception 2 eves a week, very boring!  So if anyone ever needs to overnite on a flight out of Gatwick let me know!


----------



## ivygirl (Jun 9, 2009)

Gosh! you are all so young!!  I'm Pat and am a 'mouldie oldie' of 62.  Been diagnosed type 2 about 5 years now (I think!) I was originally from Merseyside but now live in Ivybridge Devon.


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 9, 2009)

hi iam daniela  i am originally from italy [oh iam 40 years old] i have been living in england [ bexhill on sea ] 11 years now with my partner michael  [20 years together] and my son graham now 5 i love it here and  i consider myself lucky because in italy children and diabetes is a very big problem


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 9, 2009)

lovely that so many have replied... i'd like to say that i didn't start this thread because i was nosey but the truth is i am! 

How varied we all are! 

Daniela, where in italy are you from? I lived there for 6 years, in Alessandria. 

Julie x


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 9, 2009)

i am from mantova near the garda lake  and the river po [if any body is good in geography can have a look on the atlas or google hearth]


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 9, 2009)

hi july do you speak italian my patner lived in italy for 15 years before moving back to england and his italian is nerly perfect


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 9, 2009)

ho sorry is julie!!


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 9, 2009)

si Parlava L'Italiano bene ma ormi e piu di vent'anni da quando vivevo li. 

I don't count or dream in Italian any more so no longer fluent!


----------



## chezpez (Jun 9, 2009)

Thought i would join in!
Howdy - i'am Cheryl, i'm 35yrs young been type 1 for 3 yrs.. been working as a qualified registered Dental Nurse and general dogs body for nearly 20 yrs.. ouch!
I was born and bred in Stockport Cheshire and now been living with my partner who is a dairy farmer in Congleton for the past 2 yrs. xx


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 9, 2009)

well done on you anyway i am sure if you look around you will find some italian  thereis a big number of italian in uk  in my son class  there are 4 italian children  in bocca al lupo e cotinua a praticare l'italiano se puoi baci ci sentiamo ancora  daniela xx


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Cheryl, i think you are nearest to me.. where is stockport are you from? My hubby is from Marple and he lived in bredbury. I worked in the town for 5 years at the RAC so have lots of friends from there too. 

Where in Congleton are you? I have family there too! Buglawton area. 

Julie x


----------



## litto-miss-loz (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey all, I guess im the baby of the group being at the age of 19 

I live just outside Glasgow with my mum and litto bro.

I work in Iceland (food store) for now until I decide wot i want to be wen i grow up lol 

I have been type 1 Diabetic for 4 and a half years and Im on 4 injections a day using novorapid and lantus.

Currently waiting to go on the Dafne course in september which shall be fun fun fun  lol

Anyway thats me in a nutshell, over and out


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello.........my name is Dave, and.....and I am a diabetic



That's the confession over with.....now lets party. I live in a nice bungalow in Totton Nr Southampton. I live with my conscience, and her name is Debbie. We have 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 Guinea pigs, 1 Tortoise, and 21 Koi. I love any sport, read, love cooking, and enjoy my garden. I am ex Army joined at 15, left at 43. I am a type two, told the good news in April this year.

What time is the next meeting????


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 9, 2009)

lol@dave it is a bit like AA but more DA, hey at least we know bit about each other.. will think of another theme for next week!


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

yes is always nice to do something like that spirit , get to know abit more about people


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Steff, you are looking very young on your photo... is that your new neice? I saw mine yesterday for the first time as she was born the day before i went on holiday.. she is only 6, 4 but has the longest hands and arms i have ever seen! 

Anyway yours looks lovely. 

Julie


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2009)

hey hun yes sure is she is a week old now my sister told me she has now passed her birth weight whick ig great , there just soo cute when there that small lol x


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> For those who don't know, I'm Alan, 50 years old, diagnosed May '08 with Type 1. Currently married to the internationally renowned singer/songwriter Kate Bush. Born in Yorkshire but now living in sunny (well, not so much today!) Southampton. Degree in Russian Language and Literature, but have worked in computer software for the past 25 years, since the end of the Cold War
> 
> _note: not all of the above may be true..._



Northerner, what have i told you about playing with dumbo? Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2009)

bev said:


> Northerner, what have i told you about playing with that beautiful, ethereal goddess? Bev



Ha! No-one had noticed except you bev!


----------



## chezpez (Jun 9, 2009)

Proudspirit said:


> Hi Cheryl, i think you are nearest to me.. where is stockport are you from? My hubby is from Marple and he lived in bredbury. I worked in the town for 5 years at the RAC so have lots of friends from there too.
> 
> Where in Congleton are you? I have family there too! Buglawton area.
> 
> Julie x



Hey small world Julie.. i still work in Bredbury, and my family are from Woodley.. I'm renting in West Heath Congleton at the mo.. xx


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ha! No-one had noticed except you bev!




We did......but we pander to the delusional amongst us


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2009)

My mum's name is Bev, my dad's name is Rob. I am Alex age 11.

My two sisters are Katie and Hannah age 21 and 17.
Katie has a job in London and Hannah is at college getting ready for uni.

I have had diabetes for 7 months now and am on MDI of Novorapid and Levemir. I am hoping to go on a pump soon to sort my levels out.

My mum loves this site and gets lots of help from it.

My mum is overprotective and she says she is like this because i am gorgeous!

I am in my last year at primary school and due to start secondary school in september.

So thats me. Alex


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi alex, lovely to hear from you.. Mums are always protective, you should have me as a mum, i still hold my daughters hand when she crosses the road.. nothing wrong with that i hear you say.. well no but she is 17!!!!!!!!

I have read that you are doing really well and are learning to manage things yourself, that is really good. 

Enjoy High School

Julie x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ha! No-one had noticed except you bev!



Ahem I did but decided to let you dream for a while


----------



## aymes (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm Amy, 26 and live in Norwich. I live in a shared house with 4 others and I work for a national charity managing and training volunteers and working with young people. In my spare time I like to run and cycle and occasionally do something a little more extreme like jumping out of a plane!

I've had type 1 since the age of 21, I became ill while studying abroad (USA) but was diagnosed when I returned home, by which time I was pretty ill. I'm on a basal bolus routine (novorapid and lantus) and completed the dafne course just over two years ago.


----------



## katie (Jun 9, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Ha! No-one had noticed except you bev!



I noticed too


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

katie said:


> I noticed too



We all did Twin ..we were waiting for Bev to tell him off for lying though


----------



## katie (Jun 9, 2009)

haha yep!!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm Caroline, still living in London (complete with tube strike), I was diagnosed just before The Chocolate Festival (Easter) 2006. SInce then we adopted a lively intelligent little boy, and I just celebrated my 51st birthday.


----------



## Steff (Jun 10, 2009)

yes does that effect you in any way the tube strike caroline? , seems they always happening in London those dam strikes


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes does that effect you in any way the tube strike caroline? , seems they always happening in London those dam strikes



All it means is I have to change my route into to work. I get a train to Charring Cross and a bus from there instead of the Docklands Light Railway to Bank and a Norhtern Line Tube from there. I was only about 10 minutes later than I normally am, and the ride was interesting as I'd not done it for a while.


----------



## allisonb (Jun 10, 2009)

This is a good thread...it's nice to find out a bit about everyone......

I'm Allison.  Live in Sheffield but originally from Hornsea on the East Coast.  Am nearly 40....eeek, although still feel 21.  Have had type 1 for about six years.  Married to my lovely husband David, who I met when I was just 16.  Three beautiful children, Amy 11, Leon 8 and Eva 22 months.  Amy has lots of problems with her heart, she was born with Truncus Arteriosus, and has had open heart surgery three times, she also wears a hearing aid but I think she's the most brave little girl every, but then I would wouldn't I?

Work for NHS Sheffield (Sheffield PCT).


----------



## runner (Jun 10, 2009)

Just caught up with this one!  Hi, I'm Sarah, 54, originally from Saaf London, (Hi Rossi-Mac!) but escaped to Norfolk where I've been for past 30 years.  Live with husband and our 2 youngest children (of 5 ). Work from home, part employed and part self-employed.  Have one scatty labrador, marmalade cat, 6 hens. Diagnosed 2 years ago (originally as type 2) and run, do Yoga and walk the dog for excercise. I've got an 'ology, a PGCE and a Dip, but you can get pills for it apparently!

Don't have much time for much else, but grow lots of veg, like eating, reading, watching telly, music, seeing friends. Ambition is to see the Northern Lights and...

Just love that Italian language and always wanted to go to Italy - ah one day - where would you recommend!


----------



## ukjohn (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi. I'm John. Looks like I might be the grandfather of the group at 70 years of age, originally from Swansea but living in Bristol for the past 50 years, I  now live with my 45 year old daughter who is also my best friend. I was rushed into hospital in December 2005 direct from doctors surgery, and diagnosed type 2 and have been on 5 injections a day from day one, Levemir,Novorapid.
I enjoy going to the Gym twice a week and spend 20 minutes a day on the other five days on my treadmill. Being retired isnt all fun you know, I dont get weekends or bank holidays off to look forward to


----------



## runner (Jun 10, 2009)

Ha ha!  Hi John.  Most people I know who've retired, like my outlaws, say they thought they'd have more time on their hands, but end up being just as busy as when they worked!  Can't wait to spend more time with grandchildren, my other half, shake up the Parish council, get involved in village life more and travel (if I can afford it).  I suppose I'd better sort out all the clutter in the house too!


----------



## runner (Jun 10, 2009)

Einstein said:


> I'm me, board comedian (part time, like to job share...), sorry, David, 40, type 1 since 2001, wrongly put as type 2 by stereo type.
> 
> Retired from the legal profession two years ago on the basis of ill health (deafness), have my hearing dog designate currently on intensive assessment this week and who knows on 16 weeks training from Monday - looking forward to having him back qualified, so we can go EVERYWHERE together
> 
> ...



Wow David, that must have been some lifestyle adjustment, and with the diabetes too.  Is this your gundog whose being trained, or a new fella?


----------



## Freddie99 (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm Tom and I'm from Eastbourne. You know, that over sized retirement home on the south coast. At the moment I'm in the middle of A level exams and trying to get into university to read a BSc in Applied Biomedical Science. I'm also trying to get the army to reverse its ban on diabetics from joining up. I've just started running again and I'm loving the effects it's having on my blood sugars. I'm a mix of British, French, German and Czech!


----------



## MCH (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm Margaret and I live and teach maths in Falkirk, having been born in Elderslie near Paisley -birthplace of William Wallace whatever anyone else might tell you!

I have been type one since I was 9 (35 years ago) have been happily married for nearly 17 years. Our hobbies include ballroom dancing and Scottish Country Dancing and my husband is better than I am  at spotting when I am needing to eat - though nowadays, he tactfully suggest a blood test rather than telling me I need to eat!


----------



## sofaraway (Jun 10, 2009)

MCH said:


> Our hobbies include ballroom dancing and Scottish Country Dancing



I used to do Scottish dancing when I was younger, swords was my favourite


----------



## MCH (Jun 10, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I used to do Scottish dancing when I was younger, swords was my favourite



That always strikes me as a bit dangerous as apparently soldiers used to dance it before a battle and if they touched the swords with their feet, they didn't fight! ( I sometimes wonder if they ever danced badly just so they could go home!)

We do set dances where usually 3 or 4 couples dance in a set - the advantage of this is that you can get a rest at times in the middle.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 10, 2009)

runner said:


> Just caught up with this one!  Hi, I'm Sarah, 54, originally from Saaf London, (Hi Rossi-Mac!) but escaped to Norfolk where I've been for past 30 years.  Live with husband and our 2 youngest children (of 5 ). Work from home, part employed and part self-employed.  Have one scatty labrador, marmalade cat, 6 hens. Diagnosed 2 years ago (originally as type 2) and run, do Yoga and walk the dog for excercise. I've got an 'ology, a PGCE and a Dip, but you can get pills for it apparently!
> 
> Don't have much time for much else, but grow lots of veg, like eating, reading, watching telly, music, seeing friends. Ambition is to see the Northern Lights and...
> 
> Just love that Italian language and always wanted to go to Italy - ah one day - where would you recommend!



Hello back Sarah, I bet you miss the saaf side of the river some days something rotten, but others, not at all! Something strangly hypnotic about it, but soon I'll be gone too! Not venturing as far as Norfolk though. Need to be within shouting distance of certain boozers in saaf london you see.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hello back Sarah, I bet you miss the saaf side of the river some days something rotten, but others, not at all! Something strangly hypnotic about it, but soon I'll be gone too! Not venturing as far as Norfolk though. Need to be within shouting distance of certain boozers in saaf london you see.



Oy you two !!!!!! im a southerner toooooooo


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oy you two !!!!!! im a southerner toooooooo



Sorry about that addict I forgot/never knew! My memory is truely shocking.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Sorry about that addict I forgot/never knew! My memory is truely shocking.



ok then sweetie , that will be an age thing then lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

i hate laaaaaaaaandon!!!!!! sorry to say it but it is horrid!!!!!!!!! well thats not entirely true as i dont mind a couple of places but as a whole i will say i wouldnt move south to london if you paid me!!!!!!!!! far to much nice space in the north


----------



## KAREN1 (Jun 10, 2009)

*Introduction*

Hi i am karen 39 yeard old. i am married to a wonderful man named jeremy and have two lovely children jordan 17 and rachel 15. been type 1 diabetic since dec 08 so still new to it all!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i hate laaaaaaaaandon!!!!!! sorry to say it but it is horrid!!!!!!!!! well thats not entirely true as i dont mind a couple of places but as a whole i will say i wouldnt move south to london if you paid me!!!!!!!!! far to much nice space in the north



Your right there is a lot of nice space up north, but Laaaanden does have a large amount of green space for a smog central location!

Also everyone has a price! You just don't know what yours is yet!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ok then sweetie , that will be an age thing then lol



Oi leave my age thing alone, or I'll have a ****** moment again!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Your right there is a lot of nice space up north, but Laaaanden does have a large amount of green space for a smog central location!
> 
> Also everyone has a price! You just don't know what yours is yet!



lol nah i would never move down to london!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Oi leave my age thing alone, or I'll have a ****** moment again!



OOOH I do love a forceful man...


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Your right there is a lot of nice space up north, but Laaaanden does have a large amount of green space for a smog central location!
> 
> Also everyone has a price! You just don't know what yours is yet!



Im coming HOME !!!!WOOOOOO


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

runner said:


> Just caught up with this one!  Hi, I'm Sarah, 54, originally from Saaf London, (Hi Rossi-Mac!) but escaped to Norfolk where I've been for past 30 years.  Live with husband and our 2 youngest children (of 5 ). Work from home, part employed and part self-employed.  Have one scatty labrador, marmalade cat, 6 hens. Diagnosed 2 years ago (originally as type 2) and run, do Yoga and walk the dog for excercise. I've got an 'ology, a PGCE and a Dip, but you can get pills for it apparently!
> 
> Don't have much time for much else, but grow lots of veg, like eating, reading, watching telly, music, seeing friends. Ambition is to see the Northern Lights and...
> 
> Just love that Italian language and always wanted to go to Italy - ah one day - where would you recommend!


hi runner i can suggest florence and rome venice as well but not in august regards   daniela


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> hi runner i can suggest florence and rome venice as well but not in august regards   daniela



i loved rome. but i had to visit the vatican city while there as it is so intresting to me (even tho im not religious at all).


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

i have been at vatican city you really need a week to visit rome and 2 days for the vatican


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> hi runner i can suggest florence and rome venice as well but not in august regards   daniela



I went to both Florence and Venice in late April - not too hot and not too crowded! Loved both places, especially the tranquility of Venice when you wander off the tourist track. Also, I got to have a drink in Harry's Bar, formerly frequented by one of my literary heroes Ernest Hemingway! And I must also add that I found the Italian people to be very friendly and welcoming.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> i have been at vatican city you really need a week to visit rome and 2 days for the vatican



we had 5 days to do both so i was rushed and ended up seeing a lot of rome at night. loved vatican city tho. superb building and st peters basilica was such a sight.


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I went to both Florence and Venice in late April - not too hot and not too crowded! Loved both places, especially the tranquility of Venice when you wander off the tourist track. Also, I got to have a drink in Harry's Bar, formerly frequented by one of my literary heroes Ernest Hemingway! And I must also add that I found the Italian people to be very friendly and welcoming.



thankyou the english are not bad either i am really happy in england i should have come  after i met my partner and not wasted 10 years in italy


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Im coming HOME !!!!WOOOOOO



Woo long day at the office? boss not caught you prolifically posting yet?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Woo long day at the office? boss not caught you prolifically posting yet?



SHhhhh Northerner is here !!!!!! Im so prolific he will moderate me ... is that a bad thing though


----------



## runner (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hello back Sarah, I bet you miss the saaf side of the river some days something rotten, but others, not at all! Something strangly hypnotic about it, but soon I'll be gone too! Not venturing as far as Norfolk though. Need to be within shouting distance of certain boozers in saaf london you see.


MMmmmm  Youngs beer - did the Youngs trail once with some friends a got a free Ferkin (now, now!).  Yep, miss the trees - grew up near Putney/Wimbledon common and often went to Richmond Park via Roehampton Gate.  My school was featured in Love Actually and one of the last Prime Suspects, don't you know.


----------



## runner (Jun 10, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> hi runner i can suggest florence and rome venice as well but not in august regards   daniela


Thanks Daniela.  I've been looking for a while at weekend breaks in Florence and Venice and a friend was mesmerised by Rome and its history. I'd also like to traverl around a bit, into the countryside.  I'll have to learn some Italian, if my brain will remember it - bet it will sound strange with a Saaf london accent with a Norfolk twang!


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

runner said:


> Thanks Daniela.  I've been looking for a while at weekend breaks in Florence and Venice and a friend was mesmerised by Rome and its history. I'd also like to traverl around a bit, into the countryside.  I'll have to learn some Italian, if my brain will remember it - bet it will sound strange with a Saaf london accent with a Norfolk twang!



i am sure you will beallright the important is trying


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

id love to learn italian as i think it is one of the most beautiful and expresional languages around. i only know two languages. english and scouse lol only kiddin i know a little arabic, but not lots to speak. i can understand a lot just not pronounce it lol


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

remember is never too late


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

grahams mum said:


> remember is never too late



i know its not lol just not enough hours in a day really lol


----------



## RachelT (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hi, I'm Rachel*

I'm from Northampton (hello to the Milton Keynes guys back on page one! My mum's family's from Emberton!)
I work as a Technician in the local hospital pharmacy. I'm not married and have no kids and no pets...In my spare time I like reading and drawing and tracing my family tree. I'm also a total sci-fi geek.
I'm 32 years old and was diagnosed with type 2 last September, my Dad's dad and my Mum's mum are also type 2.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

RachelT said:


> I'm from Northampton (hello to the Milton Keynes guys back on page one! My mum's family's from Emberton!)
> I work as a Technician in the local hospital pharmacy. I'm not married and have no kids and no pets...In my spare time I like reading and drawing and tracing my family tree. I'm also a total sci-fi geek.
> I'm 32 years old and was diagnosed with type 2 last September, my Dad's dad and my Mum's mum are also type 2.



hello rachael .. nice to meet you


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 10, 2009)

runner said:


> MMmmmm  Youngs beer - did the Youngs trail once with some friends a got a free Ferkin (now, now!).  Yep, miss the trees - grew up near Putney/Wimbledon common and often went to Richmond Park via Roehampton Gate.  My school was featured in Love Actually and one of the last Prime Suspects, don't you know.



I bet you remember catching glimpses of the stars from the bill filming in the area too then!

Quite sad when Youngs said they were selling their plot in Wandsworth, where is the ram going to live???

I didn't know that about Love Actually.


----------



## Patricia (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, what a thread. I'm American, been settled in the UK for 21 years, have two children -- E, who's 13 and type 1, and M, a 9 yr old girl. Teach creative writing in a university, published writer, married to an academic in another creative field (yes, cagey. Privacy utmost in my house, somewhat understandably.)

Love all the different backgrounds and folks. Love Italy too, several summers there. Montepulciano, anyone? Spent six happy pre-child weeks there at the annual music festival. Heaven.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Wow, what a thread. I'm American, been settled in the UK for 21 years, have two children -- E, who's 13 and type 1, and M, a 9 yr old girl. Teach creative writing in a university, published writer, married to an academic in another creative field (yes, cagey. Privacy utmost in my house, somewhat understandably.)
> 
> Love all the different backgrounds and folks. Love Italy too, several summers there. Montepulciano, anyone? Spent six happy pre-child weeks there at the annual music festival. Heaven.



where in america patricia??? i have family in montana and wisconsin


----------



## Patricia (Jun 10, 2009)

Nowhere near there, Mike -- born in Texas, grew up in Virginia. University in Ohio. You would *never* know this, as I don't look or sound Southern by any stretch of the imagination. But I like good ol' stories and have a not so secret love of country and folk music...!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Nowhere near there, Mike -- born in Texas, grew up in Virginia. University in Ohio. You would *never* know this, as I don't look or sound Southern by any stretch of the imagination. But I like good ol' stories and have a not so secret love of country and folk music...!



ah texas. i came VERY close to being born there!!! dad was in the us army and he was stationed there for a while. i was eventually born in liverpool and then spent the first 9 years of my life on an endless ammount of army bases lol.

i to love country music and must admitt that tim mcgraw is one of my faves


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 10, 2009)

my son love country music did you  neverlisten the cd from the walt disney  "CARS"is great is on every morning when we are going to school in our car


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I am Anne -Marie , I am originally from Berkshire , I was born in Reading  just outside London . I come from a long line of Type 1 Diabetics , all my family are type 1's , makes you wonder why they say that it is not herediatary? I come from a large Catholic family , we are spread out all over the world at the moment !! I have family in Australia [dont know them } and one of my older sisters lives in America and has done for over 20 years. 
I am part Irish part english . My parents were both Twins who married twins , yes I know weird !! I am starting work as a P.A  in sept and I cant wait !! i'm sure I will still keep my crown as the most prolific poster though Northerner !!
I am single and live in Liverpool . Oh and I am an animal lover !!! I love dogs and have a crazy Yorkie .


----------



## runner (Jun 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I bet you remember catching glimpses of the stars from the bill filming in the area too then!
> 
> Quite sad when Youngs said they were selling their plot in Wandsworth, where is the ram going to live???
> 
> I didn't know that about Love Actually.



I think The Bill came a long way after I moved away....  T-Rex's singer, Marc Bolan's dad was the caretaker on the bit of the estate where my Nan lived tho'...  and thingy (the younger fella from the older Sweeney, now in New Tricks - 'write the theme tume, sing the theme tune' - sorry, having a 'senior moment') went to my school, but before I was there.

Ha ha, the ram would be more than welcome in Norfolk, altho' we have some fine local ales already!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 11, 2009)

runner said:


> I think The Bill came a long way after I moved away....  T-Rex's singer, Marc Bolan's dad was the caretaker on the bit of the estate where my Nan lived tho'...  and thingy (the younger fella from the older Sweeney, now in New Tricks - 'write the theme tume, sing the theme tune' - sorry, having a 'senior moment') went to my school, but before I was there.
> 
> Ha ha, the ram would be more than welcome in Norfolk, altho' we have some fine local ales already!



Dennis Waterman...


----------



## runner (Jun 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Dennis Waterman...



That's the kiddie - thanks Northerner!


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm Terry. Call me Tez  I found out I had Type 2 in March 2009. My father was Type1.

Born in Croydon. I was in care from the age of 12 living in Children's homes, foster parents and boarding schools till I was 17. 

I moved to Brighton in 1991 to live with my Ex until 2007. Now I have a wonderful other half who I adore and is very supportive re diabetes. I've worked on the buses since I was 21 and have done the same route for 18 years now.

Hobbies include Amateur Radio (I have a full licence), electronics, music, photography, Linux and old buses (which I love driving). I love doing Karaoke. I have a large football kit collection.

So that's me.


----------



## runner (Jun 11, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I'm Terry. Call me Tez  I found out I had Type 2 in March 2009. My father was Type1
> 
> I have a large football kit collection.
> 
> So that's me.



Hi Tez!  That wouldn't be Seagulls kit would it - my other half would be sooooo jealous. He's still a Brighton fan even tho' we now live in Norfolk.  He even wrote to his MP about them getting a new ground!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 11, 2009)

i have a huge collection of football kits from lfc kits to barca and real madrid kits.also have a few tranmere rovers kits and plenty of scotland kits as well lol.


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 11, 2009)

hi iam wondering lots of you are on message board nearly all day what kind of work are you doing the only thing that i can do  is listenig the radio when i am folding the laundry


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Well I am Anne -Marie , I am originally from Berkshire , I was born in Reading  just outside London . I come from a long line of Type 1 Diabetics , all my family are type 1's , makes you wonder why they say that it is not herediatary? I come from a large Catholic family , we are spread out all over the world at the moment !! I have family in Australia [dont know them } and one of my older sisters lives in America and has done for over 20 years.
> I am part Irish part english . My parents were both Twins who married twins , yes I know weird !! I am starting work as a P.A  in sept and I cant wait !! i'm sure I will still keep my crown as the most prolific poster though Northerner !!
> I am single and live in Liverpool . Oh and I am an animal lover !!! I love dogs and have a crazy Yorkie .



I was told that there's a 1 in 6 chance of passing it on, but it sounds like it's a dead cert in your tribe!

So in september you postings will drop down to less than 50 a day??

You staying up north or have you seen sense and headed south for this job?


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> I was told that there's a 1 in 6 chance of passing it on, but it sounds like it's a dead cert in your tribe!
> 
> So in september you postings will drop down to less than 50 a day??
> 
> You staying up north or have you seen sense and headed south for this job?



hey you been spying on how often i post then rossi ? Well yes my job is in the South , I cant wait to come home . Ha ha I doubt my posting will reduce though as i will be in the office most of the day on the internet and on the phones so I will still be a prolific poster lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> hey you been spying on how often i post then rossi ? Well yes my job is in the South , I cant wait to come home . Ha ha I doubt my posting will reduce though as i will be in the office most of the day on the internet and on the phones so I will still be a prolific poster lol



You made a comment I had a look! 

You thought about getting help for your addiction??

So you do this on the hoof? didn't know you could.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> You made a comment I had a look!
> 
> You thought about getting help for your addiction??
> 
> So you do this on the hoof? didn't know you could.



ha ha well i am the most frequent poster , but as im an insomniac im snooping about while you mere mortals are sleeping , oh sorry im a genius i forgot  lol . well i will get away with posting during working hours as the Accountancy firm i will be working for is my brothers lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha well i am the most frequent poster , but as im an insomniac im snooping about while you mere mortals are sleeping , oh sorry im a genius i forgot  lol . well i will get away with posting during working hours as the Accountancy firm i will be working for is my brothers lol



nice work!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> nice work!



Yes it is lol... he he he he .. I see you are in the oneliners good to see a new face in there for a change .


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yes it is lol... he he he he .. I see you are in the oneliners good to see a new face in there for a change .



oi!!!!!!! is it not nice to see my face in there now then????? lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> oi!!!!!!! is it not nice to see my face in there now then????? lol



of course sweetie you know that


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 11, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> of course sweetie you know that



lol thats ok then lol


----------



## Eggle (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi
I'm Andre from Shrewsbury in Shropshire, I'm a young pup of 38 and was diagnosed this April type 2 which is now controlled by diet and excercise.
I became a qualified plumber/heating engineer in my youth but due to a traffic accident in the 90's I changed to working in a plumbers merchant.

June last year I was put on the sick due to nerve/pain problems and I hope to return soon.

I'm happily married to Carolynne who is working on her final year of teacher training, we have two girls the youngest is 14 and the eldest is 18 this month.
Also living with us is my welsh Grandmother-inlaw who is a very fit 93 years old  (infact she is ironing a mountain sized pile of washing right now)

My hobbies included playing the guitar (i've got 13) and cycling when my body allows it.

That's me done......next!


----------



## sheila (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi I'm Sheila I am 59 big 60 this year! I have been Type 2 for 18 months been on tablets but been out on insulin for the last week as well.
I live in south deveon with my partner John, he is not a diabetic.
I am from Hampshire. Have two children a son of 34 daughter of 38 

My daughter gave me my first grandchild last oct James he is lovely unfortunately they live in Australia NSW, i was lucky enough to go over there  just after he was born, i was there for 5 weeks not sure when we can go again, thank goodness for the internet Skype and a web cam!
Have a collie spaniel cross who eats anything and everything and two cats who hate each other !!

I am a domestic engineer gave up the rat race 5 years ago , its struggle but its worth it.


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 13, 2009)

runner said:


> Hi Tez!  That wouldn't be Seagulls kit would it - my other half would be sooooo jealous. He's still a Brighton fan even tho' we now live in Norfolk.  He even wrote to his MP about them getting a new ground!



Yes it is a seagulls kit. That photo was taken at a serious football kit piss up (The FA Cup) where I did 18 pints in 16 hours.  I came round on my friend David's sofa after being incapable of finding my way to the door. 

There's a sale on in the kit shop if you want one for him (what size and I'll have a look)...


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 13, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i have a huge collection of football kits from lfc kits to barca and real madrid kits.also have a few tranmere rovers kits and plenty of scotland kits as well lol.



Do you mean full kits Mike? Jersey, Shorts and Socks? Great for fancy dress. The last St. Georges day piss up in the pub was fun. I went in England Kit.


----------



## runner (Jun 13, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Yes it is a seagulls kit. That photo was taken at a serious football kit piss up (The FA Cup) where I did 18 pints in 16 hours.  I came round on my friend David's sofa after being incapable of finding my way to the door.
> 
> There's a sale on in the kit shop if you want one for him (what size and I'll have a look)...



Cheers - he's going to have a look online and get it that way, or we will be coming to sussex soon to see his prents, so might drop into the shop then - he says it's moving apparently.


----------



## squidge63 (Jun 13, 2009)

great thread have just read through it all... 

Dave here, 45 and been type 2 since aug 1999 (ooh 10th birthday this year !!!).. am on 5 shots a day (Levemir and Novorapid) and 1500mg of metformin slow release a day.

Live in Epsom at the moment but will be moving to Falkirk in the near future. I am originally German and have lived in Germany, Canada and many places in the UK, Dorset - Swanage.. Devon - Paignton.. Northants - Kettering then I moved to London and lived in Isleworth and then the Putney/Roehampton area and then Epsom.

talking of the Bill I have seen them filming in Sutton, and they have used Epsom as well, and Mitcham.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 13, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Do you mean full kits Mike? Jersey, Shorts and Socks? Great for fancy dress. The last St. Georges day piss up in the pub was fun. I went in England Kit.



yeah full kits tez. i got my tranmere and scotland kits as a youth player (played for tranmere rovers youth team and scotland schoolboys). lfc barca and real madrid were all gifts.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 13, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> . I am originally German and have lived in Germany,



oooooooooooh where abouts in Germany?! I was born in Hannover


----------



## squidge63 (Jun 13, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> oooooooooooh where abouts in Germany?! I was born in Hannover



I was born in Zweibrucken..


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 13, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> I was born in Zweibrucken..



I have no idea where that is  hehe


----------



## squidge63 (Jun 13, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> I have no idea where that is  hehe



Zweibrucken is in the Rheinland-Pfalz area of Germany and is approx 300 miles from Hannover.


----------



## runner (Jun 14, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> then I moved to London and lived in Isleworth and then the Putney/Roehampton area



I know it well!


----------



## squidge63 (Jun 14, 2009)

runner said:


> I know it well!



I still miss Putney, I used to work at Queen mary's.. and I love Richmond Park, took a drive over there in april.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 14, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> I still miss Putney, I used to work at Queen mary's.. and I love Richmond Park, took a drive over there in april.



Hello squidge, QM is my local!! small world yet again!


----------



## squidge63 (Jun 14, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Hello squidge, QM is my local!! small world yet again!



I am still seen at QM occasionally, I have to contact them thinking about it as they were supposed to send me an appt... yes it sure is a small world.

Are you under the Beta Cell for your diabetes, don't know if they still call it that now that the new hospital has been built.. I still can't believe the houses they have built on the old hospital site. I was under Dr Shotliffe at beta cell until I moved.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 14, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> I am still seen at QM occasionally, I have to contact them thinking about it as they were supposed to send me an appt... yes it sure is a small world.
> 
> Are you under the Beta Cell for your diabetes, don't know if they still call it that now that the new hospital has been built.. I still can't believe the houses they have built on the old hospital site. I was under Dr Shotliffe at beta cell until I moved.



I know I think they're still trying to shift some of those houses/flats! 
Yeah it's still called that and suite 4! I see a lovely nurse Wendy and Dr Mike Oldfield (no joke) I need to give wendy a call I fancy a chat with her soon, and maybe a spare pen and monitor and anything else I can get!


----------



## runner (Jun 15, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> I am still seen at QM occasionally, I have to contact them thinking about it as they were supposed to send me an appt... yes it sure is a small world.
> 
> Are you under the Beta Cell for your diabetes, don't know if they still call it that now that the new hospital has been built.. I still can't believe the houses they have built on the old hospital site. I was under Dr Shotliffe at beta cell until I moved.



_New_ hospital?  where's that? (I haven't lived in Putney for 36 years!) used to go to the Elliot


----------



## squidge63 (Jun 15, 2009)

runner said:


> _New_ hospital?  where's that? (I haven't lived in Putney for 36 years!) used to go to the Elliot



Still on the QM site but down one end of it, the old hospital was knocked down and is now a very nice expensive housing estate.


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 16, 2009)

My name's Becky, I'm 24, diagnosed 1st May 09. I'm originally from a middle-of-nowhere village called Poynton, which is in Cheshire. Lived there till I was 18, and ran to the other end of the country (Carlisle) to do my BA in Performing Arts. 

I currently live in York, and have done since 2007, when I've not been touring or whatnot. I've been a professional actor, but I currently manage the Box Office and am the Membership manager for a theatre company, which is a fab place to work, since there are only 10 or so regular members of staff, so we all live in each others pockets.


----------



## carolyn (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi sacredheart. I'm not far from you (Bridlington) and try to visit york as often as my business allows me (I like to go to Lakelands and spend lots) Love to wonder up or down the shambles. lovely place to live.
________
Squirell


----------



## runner (Jun 16, 2009)

squidge63 said:


> Still on the QM site but down one end of it, the old hospital was knocked down and is now a very nice expensive housing estate.



I expect everything's changed out of all recognition since I lived there!  Still have nice memories of the stream and deer in Richmond Park (can you still drive though it?) and Putney Heath.


----------



## Proudspirit (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Sacred heart, i am originally from Macclesfield so know Poynton. Can't understand why you left with so much going on there!

Lol


----------



## SacredHeart (Jun 16, 2009)

I know - what a bustling metropolis!


----------



## wakman (Jun 16, 2009)

Northerner said:


> For those who don't know, I'm Alan, 50 years old, diagnosed May '08 with Type 1. Currently married to the internationally renowned singer/songwriter Kate Bush. Born in Yorkshire but now living in sunny (well, not so much today!) Southampton. Degree in Russian Language and Literature, but have worked in computer software for the past 25 years, since the end of the Cold War
> 
> _note: not all of the above may be true..._



How is Kate nowadays still doing the circuit

By the way I live in Winsford Cheshire


----------



## kathy (Jun 17, 2009)

hi proudspirit,

Well I come from a town called Bigglewade in bedfordshire.
I am 49 (50 on june 18) and am married to a maltese called Joe.
Actually I live here in Malta and have done for 22 years now.
Not the best place in the world to be diagnosed with Type 2
pretty poor health service but I'll get there.

kathy xxx


----------



## RWJ (Jun 17, 2009)

*Hi All*

I'm Ron, aged 54 until 2nd July! Born in a village which was then in the North Riding of Yorkshire - not sure what the area is currently called (It's been Teesside, Cleveland and who knows what else?). After working/living in the Gulf and Africa for a good number of years, then Birmingham and Cumbria finally brought my wife home to Scotland. One overactive teenage son at home (Bagpiper in a band, TaeKwondo, Scouts, Rugby etc so wife and I are virtual full time evening taxi drivers), two others still live in North Yorkshire.
Diagnosed June 2007, managing OK by Novorapid and Levimir. Apolgies this seems a bit long winded!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 17, 2009)

wakman said:


> How is Kate nowadays still doing the circuit
> 
> By the way I live in Winsford Cheshire




I though Kate Bush lived near me?  Has she moved then.  Or is that the bit that isn't true???


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

Lorraine said:


> I though Kate Bush lived near me?  Has she moved then.  Or is that the bit that isn't true???



Shhhh!!


----------



## Lorraine (Jun 17, 2009)

I am Lorraine, aged 45 diagnosed type1 24th Nov 2006 at 4.30pm.  How sad that I remember it so clearly.

I am getting married to Darren, a gorgeous policeman, in August.  I have a son who is 15yrs old and we have a german shepherd, she is one.

I don't really have any hobbies but love to take the dog on long walks and watch my other half fly his rc helicopter.  I qualified as a nail technician in January and just love doing nails, although business is very quiet at the moment.  I work part time as a cover supervisor in a secondary school.  Who said don't work with animals or children?  They were right.


----------

